# Getting back into the DC swing of things (crowds everywhere).



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We decided to get some miles in today (something we are always up for).








Exiting the neighborhood wasn't bad but as soon as we got on the Capitol Crescent Trail rush hour madness was upon us.

























We were heading up to Bethesda for breakfast and the trail was busy the whole way.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After breakfast we headed down to the river (avoiding the Capital Crescent Trail as much as we could).















May was pretty wet so we haven't been riding on the C&O Canal Tow Path but the last few days have been warm and dry so we decided to give it a try.























We got on at about mile 4 and up to Great Falls we mostly had the Tow Path to ourselves. Then things got busy again with all sorts of trail users!







Some of them had no concept of trail sharing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After 25 miles or so of fairly nice dirt riding we headed off the Tow Path to tour the farm roads around Poolesville.

Right away we found reminders of the recent river flooding.















After a stretch of dirt roads we reached the very nice (and empty) farm roads. It was about the only time in the whole ride that we had the roads and trails to ourselves.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

When we got back on the Tow Path things were pretty quiet (at first).







It seemed to be SRO on the Canal!







The stretch between Great Falls and Old Anglers Inn has to be the most scenic stretch of the entire 184 miles of the canal.







































But even Big Pool was getting crowded (and this a weekday).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

For the last 12 miles home we decided to get on River Road figuring it was likely to be less crowded than the Tow Path and Trails we had started out on.









It was rush hour and we figured most of the auto traffic would be heading out of town.









Silly us!









Still, we had a great ride but we decided next time adventure calls we will head way out of town for a overnighter. How does Gettysburg sound? :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After all that, what can I say?

Yumm!


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

doing the 184 miles of the canal tow path is on my wish list. what would be the best time of year? thinking thunderstorms can make parts of it pretty muddy??

geese, turtles and deer are WAY better than alligators


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rebeccaC said:


> doing the 184 miles of the canal tow path is on my wish list. what would be the best time of year? thinking thunderstorms can make parts of it pretty muddy??...


If you can make it work after Labor Day or even late September ought to give you the best chance of a dry trail that isn't too crowded. After the first frost would be a good time too since you would start to see fall colors and camping (if you are thinking about camping) would be a lot more comfortable since the first frost generally knocks down the mosquito population. No way we would ever do it camping, if nothing else the train traffic would keep you up all night long.

BTW If you start in Cumberland it is nothing but downhill! IME You will average about a mile per hour faster than starting in DC.

BTW2 No reason you couldn't do it in a day and save carrying all that camping gear.

BTW3 Start in Pittsburgh with the Great Allegheny Trail for a 335 mile trip (I don't think you could do that in a day).

BTW4 I don't think we have ever gone more than 120 miles a day on the C&O Tow Path (as part of longer rides). We just ride our regular road bikes on the thing without any problems. If I was going to camp (no way) I would haul my gear on a BOB trailer.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Great Report! (As Always)

Makes me miss the C&O. When we lived there two years ago we did it in chunks every saturday. We would park the car at our last high water mark (so to speak) do ten miles up, have a "french lunch" (wine, cheese, salami and baquette) then maybe a nap under a tree and a slow ride back to the car. Great way to spend a saturday!


----------



## olgluefoot (May 21, 2008)

Really great! I just started riding again and live in the DC area. Good to see these ride reports. How do you like that pack btw?


----------

